# Ecco a voi...fiordigiaggiolo



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Salve a tutti, sono nuova..hem..diciamo quasi nuova..è da un pò che vi leggo, ma solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di registrarmi.

Fate posto anche a me ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova..hem..diciamo quasi nuova..è da un pò che vi leggo, ma solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di registrarmi.
> 
> Fate posto anche a me ?


ma prego piccola margheritina, accomodati.....cosa ti porta in questo forum? raccontati senza veli


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova..hem..diciamo quasi nuova..è da un pò che vi leggo, ma solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di registrarmi.
> 
> Fate posto anche a me ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova..hem..diciamo quasi nuova..è da un pò che vi leggo, ma solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di registrarmi.
> 
> Fate posto anche a me ?


Racconta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...però ...forse ...non ci siamo già lette ?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

*Emmanuelle*

Quanto invidio il tuo nome..è come dire sensuale ed allusivo...sicuramente sei una donna sexy e sicura di te.

Vedete ho un problema, un terribileproblema che mi rovina la vita.
Ho 22 anni e sono fidanzata da 13...amo molto il mio ragazzo, infatti pensiamo di sposarci ed avere almeno 5 figli. Noi amiamo mooolto la famiglia ed i bambini.
Ma ho un segreto che non riesco a confessare e che potrebbe compromettere il nostro futuro...


----------



## LDS (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanto invidio il tuo nome..è come dire sensuale ed allusivo...sicuramente sei una donna sexy e sicura di te.
> 
> Vedete ho un problema, un terribileproblema che mi rovina la vita.
> Ho 22 anni e sono fidanzata da 13...amo molto il mio ragazzo, infatti pensiamo di sposarci ed avere almeno 5 figli. Noi amiamo mooolto la famiglia ed i bambini.
> Ma ho un segreto che non riesco a confessare e che potrebbe compromettere il nostro futuro...



dopo la pubblicità ce lo dici?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanto invidio il tuo nome..è come dire sensuale ed allusivo...sicuramente sei una donna sexy e sicura di te.
> 
> Vedete ho un problema, un terribileproblema che mi rovina la vita.
> Ho 22 anni e sono fidanzata da 13...amo molto il mio ragazzo, infatti pensiamo di sposarci ed avere almeno 5 figli. Noi amiamo mooolto la famiglia ed i bambini.
> Ma ho un segreto che non riesco a confessare e che potrebbe compromettere il nostro futuro...


ti prego, dimmelo subito, devo ricominciare a lavorare ma nn ci riesco se nn me lo dici...


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Quanta fretta...ve l'ho detto che sono nuova e timida.!!!

il mio problema è questo: sono costretta a tradire il mio ragazzo. Tutte le sere uno diverso.
Io non vorrei, ma sono preda di un terribile disturbo notturno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanto invidio il tuo nome..è come dire sensuale ed allusivo...sicuramente sei una donna sexy e sicura di te.
> 
> Vedete ho un problema, un terribileproblema che mi rovina la vita.
> Ho 22 anni e sono fidanzata da 13...amo molto il mio ragazzo, infatti pensiamo di sposarci ed avere almeno 5 figli. Noi amiamo mooolto la famiglia ed i bambini.
> Ma ho un segreto che non riesco a confessare e che potrebbe compromettere il nostro futuro...


il mio nick risale al primo libro "da grandi" che ho letto per caso pescandolo nella biblioteca di casa a 13 anni.....sexy e sicura di me.....io? qualche giorno ne son convinta, altri penso di essere una patata lessa e senza sale.....

qual è il segreto inconfessabile, ce lo vuoi dire? vuoi invitare il tuo ragazzo sul forum e far leggere anche a lui?


----------



## LDS (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanta fretta...ve l'ho detto che sono nuova e timida.!!!
> 
> il mio problema è questo: sono costretta a tradire il mio ragazzo. Tutte le sere uno diverso.
> Io non vorrei, ma sono preda di un terribile disturbo notturno.




dillo che ti fai un vasetto di nutella a sera....


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanta fretta...ve l'ho detto che sono nuova e timida.!!!
> 
> il mio problema è questo: sono costretta a tradire il mio ragazzo. Tutte le sere uno diverso.
> Io non vorrei, ma sono preda di un terribile disturbo notturno.


fai la pipì a letto?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanta fretta...ve l'ho detto che sono nuova e timida.!!!
> 
> il mio problema è questo: sono costretta a tradire il mio ragazzo. Tutte le sere uno diverso.
> Io non vorrei, ma sono preda di un terribile disturbo notturno.


anche io ho lo stesso problema... ci accoppiamo?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il mio nick risale al primo libro "da grandi" che ho letto per caso pescandolo nella biblioteca di casa a 13 anni.....sexy e sicura di me.....io? qualche giorno ne son convinta, altri penso di essere una patata lessa e senza sale.....
> 
> qual è il segreto inconfessabile, ce lo vuoi dire? vuoi invitare il tuo ragazzo sul forum e far leggere anche a lui?


 
Nooo. Invitare il mio ragazzo?
Lui non sa che la notte, vittima di attacchi di sonnambulismo esco e trombo con il primo che capita.
E' terribile. Stanotte sono stata con l'omino della spazzatura.
Ho provato di tutto: ipnosi, farmaci...quando la patonza chiama...

Cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nooo. Invitare il mio ragazzo?
> Lui non sa che la notte, vittima di attacchi di sonnambulismo esco e trombo con il primo che capita.
> E' terribile. Stanotte sono stata con l'omino della spazzatura.
> Ho provato di tutto: ipnosi, farmaci...quando la patonza chiama...
> ...


Cintura di castità?
Te la puoi murare volendo....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' terribile. Stanotte sono stata con l'omino della spazzatura.



non puoi fare così, mi sono messo a ridere e nn riuscivo a smettere, i miei colelghi mi hanno chiesto perché, tra un po' mi beccano....


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cintura di castità?
> Te la puoi murare volendo....


Tzè..e come lo spiego al mio ragazzo...lo amo così tanto...
E poi sono allergica ai metalli.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nooo. Invitare il mio ragazzo?
> Lui non sa che la notte, vittima di attacchi di sonnambulismo esco e trombo con il primo che capita.
> E' terribile. Stanotte sono stata con l'omino della spazzatura.
> Ho provato di tutto: ipnosi, farmaci...quando la patonza chiama...
> ...


di fare un lavoro che comporti turni notturni e dormire di giorno


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Mi sono usciti i noodles dal naso!!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di fare un lavoro che comporti turni notturni e dormire di giorno


 
Provato.Gli attacchi mi prendono nel sonno..anche di giorno. Mi sono fatta il figlio del portiere che andava a calcetto.

Sono disperataaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nooo. Invitare il mio ragazzo?
> Lui non sa che la notte, vittima di attacchi di sonnambulismo esco e trombo con il primo che capita.
> E' terribile. Stanotte sono stata con l'omino della spazzatura.
> Ho provato di tutto: ipnosi, farmaci...quando la patonza chiama...
> ...


L'esperta in cuciture delle patonze al momento è assente...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Provato.Gli attacchi mi prendono nel sonno..anche di giorno. Mi sono fatta il figlio del portiere che andava a calcetto.
> 
> Sono disperataaaaaaa!!!!!!!


Prima durante o dopo la partita?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Provato.Gli attacchi mi prendono nel sonno..anche di giorno. Mi sono fatta il figlio del portiere che andava a calcetto.
> 
> Sono disperataaaaaaa!!!!!!!


oddio, mi è rivenuto in mente l'omino della spazzatura... vado in bagno xchè sennò muoio...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sono usciti i noodles dal naso!!!!


Che schifoooooooo!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Ma non voglio la patonza cucita.
Ve l'ho detto che voglio 5 figli...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Agosto 2008)

*Allora..*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma non voglio la patonza cucita.
> Ve l'ho detto che voglio 5 figli...


Ci mettiamo una lampo col lucchetto???


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> oddio, mi è rivenuto in mente l'omino della spazzatura... vado in bagno xchè sennò muoio...


perchè..guarda se non era per la puzza, almeno sono stata morbida sui sacchi dell'immondizia...meglio di quando l'ho fatto con il fornaio...un caldo!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Immagino che inferno tu stia vivendo.

Dai fatti coraggio ce la puoi fare.

Ti sono vicina.


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci mettiamo una lampo col lucchetto???


Della Plaitex. Dovele vendono? E poi...se mi si inceppa?
Te lo detto, non posso rischiare. A maggio prossimo mi sposo.


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Immagino che inferno tu stia vivendo.
> 
> Dai fatti coraggio ce la puoi fare.
> 
> Ti sono vicina.


Succede anche a te?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> perchè..guarda se non era per la puzza, almeno sono stata morbida sui sacchi dell'immondizia...meglio di quando l'ho fatto con il fornaio...un caldo!!!!


/me muore.......................................


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Della Plaitex. Dovele vendono? E poi...se mi si inceppa?
> Te lo detto, non posso rischiare. A maggio prossimo mi sposo.


Sarà un matrimonio da favola....
Che invidia....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Della Plaitex. Dovele vendono? E poi...se mi si inceppa?
> Te lo detto, non posso rischiare. A maggio prossimo mi sposo.


Chissà quanti invitati alla cerimonia...


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Prima durante o dopo la partita?


 
Prima lui  e poi tutti quelli del campetto!!!! Più l'allenatore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A maggio prossimo mi sposo.


ah, nn sei già sposata? no, allora nn va bene, anticipa il matrimonio!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chissà quanti invitati alla cerimonia...


 
Beh si modestamente, tutto il paese mi adora....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Succede anche a te?


Si ma non ce la faccio...

Non riesco a parlarne... ho sofferto troppo.


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ah, nn sei già sposata? no, allora nn va bene, anticipa il matrimonio!!!


 
Non posso. Non è pronto il vestito.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh si modestamente, tutto il paese mi adora....


e ti credo.....attenta al fotografo ed al parrucchiere quel giorno....sono notoriamente quelli che ci provano di più.....


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non ce la faccio...
> 
> Non riesco a parlarne... ho sofferto troppo.


Dimmi almeno come sei guarita


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Prima lui e poi tutti quelli del campetto!!!! Più l'allenatore


Anche gli spettatori?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e ti credo.....attenta al fotografo ed al parrucchiere quel giorno....sono notoriamente quelli che ci provano di più.....


 
Sarò sveglia a quell'ora. E' la notte precedente che mi preoccupa


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anche gli spettatori?


Per fortuna era un'amichevole..sai i ragazzini del dopocresima...


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2008)

aborro i giaggioli ma trovo che queste tue sofferenze siano un ottimo spunto di riflessione
sto riflettendo un kasino


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Dimmi almeno come sei guarita


E' stato un percorso lungo e difficile... non sono ancora pronta per parlarne..


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sono usciti i noodles dal naso!!!!


Ho sputato.


Stronze!


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Vabbè..almeno mi sono sfogata..vado a comparmi un po di camicie da notte...mi piace essere in ordine


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Oh oh chi vedo..l'amica mia del cuore.

Come va Arsella?
Letto i pm ?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Io c'ho la soluzione giaggiola x farti smettere di darla via.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai via il culo*!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








*potevo usare un eufemismo ma ci tengo che non fraintenda


----------



## Nobody (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nooo. Invitare il mio ragazzo?
> Lui non sa che la notte, vittima di attacchi di sonnambulismo esco e trombo con il primo che capita.
> E' terribile. Stanotte sono stata con l'omino della spazzatura.
> Ho provato di tutto: ipnosi, farmaci...quando la patonza chiama...
> ...


Fattela cucire... pare che funzioni!


----------



## Old Arsella Vogliosa (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova..hem..diciamo quasi nuova..è da un pò che vi leggo, ma solo ora ho trovato il coraggio di registrarmi.
> 
> Fate posto anche a me ?


Ti capisco sai.

Mi sono sposata molto giovane, 16 anni mio marito e' ancora l'uomo che amo maggiormente... abbiamo 8 fantastici figli...

Ma dopo il settimo figlio mi e' salito come un fuoco... come se fossi in trance ho iniziato ad avere rapporti sessuali con sconosciuti ( se si escludono il panettiere, l'idraulico, il benzianaio, il bidello, il macellaio, l'antennista, quel caro ragazzo di Sky che non mi fa mai pagare le visite, il sindaco, l'assessore dell'ARCI del mio paese, il marito della fioraia, il figlio del droghiere, il tabaccaio di giu' e quello in piazza di chiesa, il farmacista e l'aiuto magazziniere della COOP)

Non voglio che mio marito venga a sapere perche' io lo amo come il primo giorno... pero' vedete e' un paese piccolo e ho paura che la gente mormori...

Grazie per aver parlato di questi problemi spesso sottovalutati... raramente trovo qualcuno con cui parlarne... le donne del paese  si sono come allontanate da me e io soffro in solitudine.


----------



## Nobody (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io c'ho la soluzione giaggiola x farti smettere di darla via.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Così non risolve niente... è solo eludere il problema.


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io c'ho la soluzione giaggiola x farti smettere di darla via.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Sono cattolica praticante.





  E' contronatura.


----------



## Old Arsella Vogliosa (22 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così non risolve niente... è solo eludere il problema.


Hai ragione.

Ho provato anche io ma non ha funzionato quello da solo non basta


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Oh oh chi vedo..l'amica mia del cuore.
> 
> Come va Arsella?
> Letto i pm ?


Arsella sarei io?

mmm.... bello... mi piasce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho letto, ho letto.   

	
	
		
		
	


	






Senti... pensavo... io stasse sn libera... ke dici d fare 2 zompi in disko tugheder?
Io pnzo ke una 10na di ganzi me li passo se mi impegno, tu?

No xkè sono arrivati qlli della skuadra di pallannuoto di Aosta stammatina... se rscmo a bekkarli facciamo serata... tieni botta?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Arsella sarei io?
> 
> mmm.... bello... mi piasce...
> 
> ...


 
Azzz...c'ho le cose mie...
Una volta ho provato, con l'assorbente interno: alla seconda botta l'ho sputato..non li digerisco


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti... pensavo... io stasse sn libera... ke dici d fare 2 zompi in disko tugheder?
> Io pnzo ke una 10na di ganzi me li passo se mi impegno, tu?
> 
> No xkè sono arrivati qlli della skuadra di pallannuoto di Aosta stammatina... se rscmo a bekkarli facciamo serata... tieni botta?


czz, pure tu scrv csì bn, ma cm fate?!? avt ftt 1 corso?


----------



## Nobody (22 Agosto 2008)

Arsella Vogliosa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ho provato anche io ma non ha funzionato quello da solo non basta


L'unica è cucirsela, dammi retta... come hanno fatto ad asu!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Arsella sarei io?
> 
> mmm.... bello... mi piasce...
> 
> ...



non ce la posso fare.

basta, mi cancello.

vado a cercare la mia strada.

p.s.. ogni tanto leggerò.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> czz, pure tu scrv csì bn, ma cm fate?!? avt ftt 1 corso?


Eccerto broder!


----------



## Old Arsella Vogliosa (22 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica è cucirsela, dammi retta... come hanno fatto ad asu!


 
Non lo so... poi ho paura che mio marito inizierebbe a tradirmi e io... io non credo lo sopporterei...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Azzz...c'ho le cose mie...
> Una volta ho provato, con l'assorbente interno: alla seconda botta l'ho sputato..non li digerisco


Vabbè sister, 'zzo frega scusa?
Tu maccompagni e fai pompini no?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> czz, pure tu scrv csì bn, ma cm fate?!? avt ftt 1 corso?


lei ha fatto le scuole basse..io sono stata dalle Orsoline. Accanto ad un collegio maschile...sapessi quanto siamo rimasti amici....non poi capì...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.
> 
> basta, mi cancello.
> 
> ...


Okkei.

Oh... se nn sai kosa fare stasse kiamami eh?


----------



## Nobody (22 Agosto 2008)

Arsella Vogliosa ha detto:


> Non lo so... poi ho paura che mio marito inizierebbe a tradirmi e io... io non credo lo sopporterei...


Pure tu hai ragione... gli uomini sono tutti dei gran porci, scopano anche quando non sono innamorati...


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè sister, 'zzo frega scusa?
> Tu maccompagni e fai pompini no?


Ce devo pensà...
dieci pompini..capito come, cioè..no. Lo faccio per il mi ragazzo.


----------



## Old Arsella Vogliosa (22 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.
> 
> basta, mi cancello.
> 
> ...


Mi hanno detto che esiste un apposito percorso di allontanamento da seguire, e' vero?

Se si me lo potresti indicare? 

Sono 10 minuti che mi son collegata ma sento che ho bisogno di allontanarmi... ma temo di non avere forze sufficienti... non ce la posso fare da sola.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così non risolve niente... è solo eludere il problema.


Mica vero skusa.

Se al fida dà la patonza e a tutti gli altri il kulo, mica lo tradisce no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Okkei.
> 
> Oh... se nn sai kosa fare stasse kiamami eh?



k.
mgr ti mando un msg sul cellu


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2008)

posso smettere di riflettere..?.si è fatta una certa ora


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Arsella Vogliosa ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto che esiste un apposito percorso di allontanamento da seguire, e' vero?
> 
> Se si me lo potresti indicare?
> 
> Sono 10 minuti che mi son collegata ma sento che ho bisogno di allontanarmi... ma temo di non avere forze sufficienti... non ce la posso fare da sola.


Ri-sputo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Agosto 2008)

Arsella Vogliosa ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto che esiste un apposito percorso di allontanamento da seguire, e' vero?
> 
> Se si me lo potresti indicare?
> 
> Sono 10 minuti che mi son collegata ma sento che ho bisogno di allontanarmi... ma temo di non avere forze sufficienti... non ce la posso fare da sola.



Verissimo.

Io ora prendo il percorso per il poetto, è un primo passo.

In alternativa, devi staccare di botto, senza pensarci, inutile pensare di poter smettere diminuendo. Brucia il pc e tieni il modem come trofeo.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*Ragazze...??!!*

Ma nessuno di voi ha letto la biografia di Zsa Zsa Gabor, di Bianca Jagger, di Cecilia Sarkozy, di Inge Feltrinelli..... non si sono risparmiate certo ma "giaggiolando qua e là" buttavano sempre un occhio al letto dove cadevano!!!













































Bruja


----------



## Nobody (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mica vero skusa.
> 
> Se al fida dà la patonza e a tutti gli altri il kulo, mica lo tradisce no?


E se il fida per una volta gli chiede il culo, lei che fa?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma nessuno di voi ha letto la biografia di Zsa Zsa Gabor, di Bianca Jagger, di Cecilia Sarkozy, di Inge Feltrinelli..... non si sono risparmiate certo ma "giaggiolando qua e là" buttavano sempre un occhio al letto dove cadevano!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non erano sannambule evidentemente!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E se il fida per una volta gli chiede il culo, lei che fa?


 
Quello che faccio tutti i giorni!!! Lo amo tanto....


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ce devo pensà...
> dieci pompini..capito come, cioè..no. Lo faccio per il mi ragazzo.


lurka ke c'è pure il treiner, er massaggiatore, l'autista dò pulmann e il nipote del presidente della skuadra ke ci teneva tanto.

Srnno 1a 15cina buona eh...


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> lurka ke c'è pure il treiner, er massaggiatore, l'autista dò pulmann e il nipote del presidente della skuadra ke ci teneva tanto.
> 
> Srnno 1a 15cina buona eh...


 
Vai avanti tu...Poi al limite te dò na mano...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E se il fida per una volta gli chiede il culo, lei che fa?


Minkia bro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




nn c'avevo pensato  

	
	
		
		
	


	






'petta ke skuillo alla Trolly ke lei sa smpre kosa fare... poi ti diko...


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Fiordigiaggiolo vi saluta..vado a fare un riposino.
Il venerdì sera è piuttosto trafficato dalle mie parti.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Fiordigiaggiolo vi saluta..vado a fare un riposino.
> Il venerdì sera è piuttosto trafficato dalle mie parti.


Occhio che é w.e. di grandi rientri questo.... non vorrei mai ti capitassero "incidenti sul lavoro"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Occhio che é w.e. di grandi rientri questo.... non vorrei mai ti capitassero "incidenti sul lavoro"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eviterò l'imbocco del raccordo..con i camionisti sai quando cominci e mai quando finisci...

A presto.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Eviterò l'imbocco del raccordo..con i camionisti sai quando cominci e mai quando finisci...
> 
> A presto.


 
Aspettiamo in trepidante attesa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Arsella Vogliosa (22 Agosto 2008)

Non mi sembra il caso di fare ironia!

Ci sono persone che soffrono!


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Hai ragione.

Adesso mi registro anch'io... che ne dite di Ascella Vogliosa?


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Adesso mi registro anch'io... che ne dite di Ascella Vogliosa?


Spiacente, la guerra (amorosa) batteriologica é proibita!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Adesso mi registro anch'io... che ne dite di Ascella Vogliosa?


Ti suggerirei Sogliola Bollente... o Cozza Deluxe


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti suggerirei Sogliola Bollente... o Cozza Deluxe


 
Granseola arrapata.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Granseola arrapata.


Fantastico  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Orata Monella?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fantastico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persico focoso...


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Grigliata mista ammucchiata, e non se ne parli più..


----------



## Nobody (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Persico focoso...


Siluro annoiato...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

mi sto sentendo male


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Pescegatta in Calore


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Dentice ingrifato


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Zoccoletta d'altura?

Vongola rapace?

Seppia d'alto bordo?

Monellina in umido?

Anelli di fica secca?

Triglia alla puttanona?

Che dite?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Sto meditando sul più adatto per me... Cozza tardona ..come vi sembra?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Polipo in ammucchiata di aragoste a 90.


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Zoccoletta d'altura?
> 
> Vongola rapace?
> 
> ...


 
Ci viene un fritto scambista 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aggiungi un calamaro goloso e un merluzzo maniaco


----------



## Old Chicchi (22 Agosto 2008)

Ho le lacrime! Piantatela!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Scorfano ninfomane.


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Giovedì gnocche, ma venerdì pesce ragazze!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giovedì gnocche, ma sabato pesce ragazze!!!


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ci viene un fritto scambista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E cannolicchio bavoso come ti sembra????
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giovedì gnocche, ma venerdì pesce ragazze!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E cannolicchio bavoso come ti sembra????
> Bruja


Ci facciamo la zuppa umida ed ammiccante


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giovedì gnocche, ma venerdì pesce ragazze!!!


io sono partenopea e questa regola è sacra, non solo in Quaresima


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E *cannolicchio bavoso* come ti sembra????
> Bruja


Si vede che c'hai un'età comunque eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Dai Brù!

Tirati un pò su con un Polipetto Arrapato...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nooo. Invitare il mio ragazzo?
> Lui non sa che la notte, vittima di attacchi di sonnambulismo esco e trombo con il primo che capita.
> E' terribile. Stanotte sono stata con l'omino della spazzatura.
> Ho provato di tutto: ipnosi, farmaci...quando la patonza chiama...
> ...


l'unica è una bella  cucitura. Con me funziona benissimo


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Si vede che c'hai un'età comunque eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come se in certi frangenti non fossero tutti un po' bavosi... e non parlo di elementi da casa di riposo ma anche di merluzzetti da Bar dello Sport! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. - Che dici di un'inserzione tipo.... "cercasi persona molto ricca, attempata, gravemente cardiopatica e consumatore di viagra" ... 
dici che é un po' troppo da sgamo?


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Vabbè..almeno mi sono sfogata..vado a comparmi un po di camicie da notte...mi piace essere in ordine









Lascia perdere le camicie da notte, compra foulards così risparmi.
Tanto la tua camicia da notte ti rimane la notte intera arrotolata sul collo!


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2008)

a gaggiolo c'è un ristorantino fantastico che si chiama re artù!!
ahh che tempi.....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2008)

*therad*




























































































capolavoro, ho le lacrime.


----------

